
Web typography is broken. Here's how we can fix it - tbredin
http://www.studiothick.com/essays/web-typography-is-broken/
======
tbredin
There is little concept of the typographic baseline on the web — but maybe we
can correct for it. In this post I've explored a number of vertical rhythm
systems and writings that have influenced how we set type on the web. It's
clear that there's a disparity between the way designers set type and the way
browsers render text — so I'd like to introduce our solution — a new open
source tool we've named MegaType.

